# Overheating - what next?



## Diddion (Apr 13, 2021)

I have a MF 1325 with Mitsubishi S3L2 27hp engine - newly acquired. Looks lovely, but one of us - the tractor or me - is having a problem.
After some 10 minutes or so it is overheating. Am I asking too much of it, trying to cut damp grass about 12 to 15 inches high? If so, just put me right!
If not, this is what I have done:
1. Removed the thermostat, which was faulty.
2. Flushed the radiator with water. It came out of the drain tap readily, and clean.
3. Filled oil to the maximum.
4. Checked that the chain mower rotates freely
5. I can also confirm that the temperature gauge is not faulty - the water actually boils.
6. Everything else works. I can see water flowing quite rapidly in the radiator and the fan rotates.

I can’t think what else to do. Air temperature is about 18 degrees C, say, 65F. There is, by the way, space in front of the radiator to add an electric fan, if that is worth doing.
I am at a bit of a loss, and would truly appreciate a pearl or two odf wisdom! Thanks.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Damp grass 12" to 15" tall/thick is a heavy load. How wide is your mower? A flail mower recuts grass under it which is a mulching affect and an added load. Your tractor HP is probably marginal for even a 4' mower. 

I cut my pastures with a finish mower. I cut the grass frequently so it is manageable. If you can get your grass cut down to a manageable level, you tractor will handle the job.


----------



## Diddion (Apr 13, 2021)

Thanks. I am using a chain mower - do you still feel it is too much of an ask?


----------



## Diddion (Apr 13, 2021)

SidecarFlip said:


> Myself, I haven't a clue what a chain mower even is but did you even bother to clean out the rad fins externally with compressed are and water or did you forget about that?


I have to say that you sound a tad aggressive, here. I asked for assistance, not supercilious sarcasm. And for your information, yes, I did even bother to clean our the fins. I dismantled the cowling and removed the screen, and cleaned that. I then blew 150psi back through the radiator, dislodging a little dust but there was no debris. Subsequently blew from the other side. It is, of course, generally inadvisable to wash with water as it can cause any mud to set like cement.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

What is a chain mower?? Do you have some pictures or literature??


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. I wonder if you were to mow in a lower gear if that would help? If you are operating in to high of a gear, the tractor will big taxed too much and will definitely over heat.


----------



## Diddion (Apr 13, 2021)

pogobill said:


> Welcome to the forum. I wonder if you were to mow in a lower gear if that would help? If you are operating in to high of a gear, the tractor will big taxed too much and will definitely over heat.


Good thought. I will try that next time, but Ithink the main problem was trying to cut tall, wet grass. I have had a go this evening when the grass was .uch dryer, and it took a lot longer to overheat, and did it start to boil. I will try tomorrow, dry, and reduce speed


----------

